# Teichbelüftung im Winter???



## tobiasp79 (8. Sep. 2006)

Hallo

bis man schaut ist ja der Winter da, und da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich unseren Gartenteich über den Winter belüften soll?

Wenn ja, wieviel Liter/Stunde sollte die Membranpumpe für einen 12ts Liter Teich bringen?

Momentaner Besatz 8 Goldorfen + 6 Goldfische (ca. 15-20cm).

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Tobias P79


----------



## Thorsten (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hi Tobias,

die "Belüftung" dient nur dazu, dass der Gasaustauch (Faulgase) im Winter gewährleistet ist.

Wenn der Teich zufriert, können die Gase nicht entweichen und das kann für die Fische sehr schnell tötlich enden.

Ein Loch von 15-20 cm Durchmesser reicht völlig aus.

Nimm also eine kleine Membranpumpe (2-500l/h) das sollte reichen um den Teich an einer Stelle eisfrei zu halten.


P.S.
Hänge den Stein ca. 10 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hi ihr beiden,

kann man so machen. 

Aber ich für meinen Teil werde diesen Winter die wesentlich günstigere Variante mit einem Styropor Eisfreihalter zum zweitenmal anwenden. 
Bisher kann ich noch nichts negatives darüber berichten.


----------



## Thorsten (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hi Frank,

ich schon, mir ist so ein Teil schon zweimal weggeflogen. (trotz beschweren)

Dann lag soviel Schnee drauf, dass selbst die "Entlüftungslöcher" zu waren...
vom aussehen (grrr) mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Und nochmal Hi,


weggeflogen - kann man festbinden, meistens jedenfalls
Löcher verstopft - das Rohr in meinem ist nach unten gebogen
aussehen - naja, Punkt für Thorsten
Preis - Würde sagen, Punkt eindeutig an mich


----------



## tobiasp79 (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tips.

Meine Eltern - die den ganzen Spaß ja auch bezahlen wollen unbedint so ein "Sprudeldingsda" (O-Ton meiner Mutter).

Na dann werd ich mal schaun wo ich was vernünftiges Auftreibe - denke es könnte mit ner Aquarium-Membranpumpe Probleme geben wegen der Feuchtigkeit.

Die Membranpumpe wird zwar nicht direkt nass, aber eine gewisse Feuchtigkeit ist in dem Schrank neben unserem Grill schon vorhanden.

Bis dann

Tobias P79


----------



## Annett (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Moin,

ich kann leider auch nur negatives berichten.
Vor vielen Jahren hatten wir auf dem Teich meiner Mutter (max. Tiefe 80cm) auch so ein Teil. Im zweiten, sehr kalten Winter sind uns die Fische direkt unter diesem Teil eingefroren. Wir durften sie im Frühjahr als Eisklotz aus dem Teich heben. 
Wahrscheinlich war das Wasser unter dem Freihalter durch gefroren und hat die Fische eingeschlossen. Anders kann ich mir das jedenfalls nicht erklären. 
Im letzten langen Winter (geschlossene Eisdecke von November bis März, gemessene Eisdicke immerhin 25 bis 26cm) hatte ich an meinem Teich weder Eisfreihalter noch Ausströmersteine. Und trotzdem haben es alle gut überstanden. Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht ein zum Fischbesatz passendes Wasservolumen (damit den Fischen der Sauerstoff nicht ausgeht) und eine Mindesttiefe von 1m. Gefährlich ist nach meinem Wissen ein Anstieg der CO2-Konzentration unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke. Es wirkt erst betäubend und dann tödlich. Deshalb sollte nicht zuviel verrottbares Material im Teich herumliegen, denn die Backis arbeiten auch im Winter langsam aber stetig weiter.


----------



## pendler (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hallo "Teichler",
ich habe mit dem Styropordeckel und mit einer Pumpe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. (Ausserdem stört das Geräusch der Pumpe die Fische beim Überwintern). Ich habe vor, mir einen Schego Teichheizer zu kaufen. Die Teile gibts mit 100, 200, 300 und 600 Watt. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen ? Mein Teich hat ca. 7000 Liter. Servus aus Bayern


----------



## guenter (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hallo,
ich lasse eine Aquamax 5500 im Winter laufen. Es bleibt immer ein Loch 
frei. Auch im letzten strengen und langen Winter. Ist ja nicht ganz billig
im Stromverbrauch, aber billiger als eine Teichheizung.
Ich habe so gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Liebe Grüße 
Günter


----------



## redangel (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

wir haben letzten Winter einen Styropur-Eisfreihalter imTeich gehabt, darein habe ich einen Ausströmerstein gehangen, alles super,


----------



## Keep (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Ich stoße jetzt garantiert auf blankes Entsetzen, aber was würde passieren, wenn ich meinen Bachlauf mit der 8000er Aquamax Eco komplett durchlaufen lasse? Das Wasser kühlt stärker aus, denke ich mal. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es komplett zufriert...
Die Pumpe werde ich nicht an die tiefste Stelle legen...

Gruß René


----------



## Annett (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hallo René,

dass kommt darauf an, wie kalt es bei Euch im Winter wird und wie lange die Kälte anhält... Im Rheinland/Ruhrpott sehe ich da weniger Probleme. Bei mir in "sächsisch Sibirien" mit Tiefstwerten bis -18°C im letzten Winter (vor einigen Jahren bis -27°C) würde ich das definitiv unterlassen!

Kommt aber zusätzlich auch auf die Höhe der Außenkante Deines Wasserlaufes an. Wenn die zu flach sind, könnte das sich bildende Eis den Ablauf nach unten versperren und das Wasser sucht sich dann einen anderen Weg-in den Garten zum Beispiel. Und dann sitzen die Fische in weniger Wasser und die Pumpe läuft trocken. 
Wenn man bei sehr kalten Temperaturen das Wasser zu stark umwälzt kann es aber tatsächlich zu einer Auskühlung kommen. Schließlich sind die Steine/Beton/Umgebungsluft des Wasserlaufes viel kälter als der Teichboden in 50cm Tiefe bzw. tiefer. Eine Durchmischung bei gerade mal 4000l Teichinhalt wirst Du auch kaum verhindern können. Gibt mal einen Tropfen Tinte in ein ruhiges Wasserglas- die Durchmischung dauert, aber sie findet trotzdem statt. Bei tieferen Temperaturen braucht sie halt noch etwas mehr Zeit (da hab ich in Physik mal aufgepasst   ).
Und wenn Du dann noch für Strömung sorgst....... :? 

Ergo: Ich würde Nutzen und Risiko gut abwägen!!


----------



## filokoch (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe mit dem einfachen Styropordeckel + Belüfterpumpe vorigen Winter schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Wir hatten bis zu -20 Grad und ca. 50cm Schnee - da wurde das Teil einfach in die ca. 45cm dicke Eisdecke miteinintegriert.
Habe mir jedoch Gedanken dazu gemacht und folgende Modifizierung vorgenommen:

Anstatt des Belüfters (der ohnehin nur kalte Luft in den Teich pumpt) werde ich nun einen 100W Teichheizstab in  Kombination mit dem Styroporeisfreihalter + "Belüftungskamin" für große Schneemengen einsetzen. Das Ganze schwimmt dann durch die Gewichte am Boden verankert wie eine Boje im Teich. Ich denke dass, diese Modifikation mir auf jeden Fall den notwendigen Gasaustausch garantieren wird.

 

Wenn’s euch näher interessiert, kann ich auch eine Bauanleitung mit Fotos reinstellen. 

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Wenn ich das so hier lese, da frag ich mich doch glatt, ist es eigentlich wirklich nötig son Styropurklotz ins Wasser zu schmeißen ??!!
Denke mal das kein Teich so zugefriert das nicht irgendwo ein Spalt / Loch ist, an welchen kein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann.
Und diese Sprudler, die kannste bei uns getrost vergessen. Sieht lustig aus, wenn sich so nach und nach ein schöner " Vulkankegel" bildet bis auch die letzte Öffnung dicht ist. 

Gruß
Werner
Der von letzterem sogar Bilderchen irgendwo noch hat.


----------



## Keep (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Ich werde meine Idee mit dem durchlaufen lassen wohl auch wieder verwerfen... ich glaube ich nagel mir ein paar Latten zusammen und bespanne sie mit der restlichen Teichfolie, die ich hier rumliegen habe (alte vom alten Teich). Diese dient dann dazu das Gewicht des Schnees zu tragen. untendrunter bringe ich eine Luftpolsterfolie an. Jedoch werden meine Fische dann die ganze Zeit im Dunkeln sein, wenn ich die Konstruktion nicht wie ein Schrägdach konstruiere! 

Eure Gedankengänge dazu?!


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hey Keep

Das mit der Lattung und Teichfolie kannste dir sparen. Seit Jahren lege ich nur Luftpolsterfolie direkt aufs Wasser. Beschwere sie lediglich innerhalb des Teiches,am Rand, mit einigen Kanthölzern. Hat den Effekt das sich kein Regenwasser, oder so, in Mulden sammeln kann. Schnee drückt sie auch nicht runter, und sollte einmal zuviel Schnee ( übrigens gute Isolierung ) sich auf der Folie befinden, dann entweder abkehren, und wenn das nicht möglich ist, mit dem __ Wasserschlauch schmelzen.
Und somit geht das Licht bei meinen Fischen nie ganz aus. 

Gruß
Werner02


----------



## Keep (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Ok, dann werde ich auch Luftpolsterfolie nehmen... hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wo ich eine ca. 3*3 Meter herbekomme? Baumarkt?


----------



## WERNER 02 (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

http://www.dmf-gmbh.de/.in2site.html?html.htm

Unter Gartenbau zu finden !!

Gruß
Werner02


----------



## Bossi (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Ich habe viele Wasserpflanzen und Gäser im Teich ,nur aufpassen das keiner auf den Teichen unruhe bring ,dannkommen dieFiche hoch und bleiben am Eis kleben.


----------



## euroknacker (1. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Mal grundsätzlich in die Runde gefragt, kühle ich den Teich nicht durch den Einsatz einer Luftpumpe zusätzlich aus, dadurch das ich die wesntlich kühlere Außenluft in den Teich puste? Bei mir ist es z.B. nicht Möglich auf grund der Lage des Teiches die Luftpumpe in einem warmen kellerraum oder ähnlichem aufzustellen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hallo Jürgen,

also ich würde sagen das liegt ganz daran wie tief du den Ausströmer unter die Wasseroberfläche hängst... bei ca.20cm werden sicherlich nicht die unteren Wasserschichten durch die aufsteigende Luft mitverwirbelt....., es kommt ja darauf an dass die oberfläche bewegt wird so, dass sich keine Eisschicht kann...

und bei einem 11m³ Teich wird das ja wohl schon ein ein wenig tieferer sein oder????



Gruß

Olaf


----------



## euroknacker (1. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hi Olaf,
mit den Wasserschichten in unseren Teichen bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher.
Ich denke das du bei einem Gartenteich mit einer Tiefe von 1,5 - 1,8m eben diese Schichten nicht hast. Zumindest haben mir das lezten Winter einige Leute mitgeteilt die über Fernthermometer ihre Wassertemperaturen in verschiedenen Höhen gemessen haben. So waren da einige bei die selbst bei einer Tiefe von 2m nur 2°C gemssen hatten und das waren keine Teiche die irgendwo in den Alpen lagen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Annett (2. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbelüftung im Winter???*

Hallo Jürgen,

davon habe ich auch schon vor mehreren Jahren gehört... 
In den meisten Teichen ist es für eine richtige Schichtung höchstwahrscheinlich zu flach. Keine Ahnung, ab wieviel Meter Tiefe das bei den großen Seen so losgeht. Aber der Wind sorgt dort ja auch für eine entsprechende Umwälzung. Wir haben den Wind, zusätzlich noch "Blubber hier und da" und mancher läßt dann vielleicht noch einen langen Wasserlauf oder unisolierten Filter bei ordentlichen Minusgraden weiterlaufen  

Kann sich noch jemand an ein Experiment in Physik erinnern? Blauer Tintentropfen auf ein Glas Wasser und dann nur zugucken. 
Genau so verhält es sich auch mit dem Teichwasser (ohne künstliche Umwälzung). Nur läuft der Prozess bei 2-4°C natürlich wesentlich langsamer ab, aber dafür stetig. (Irgendwo hatte ich das schon mal geschrieben.)
Ich habe letzten Winter meinen Sprudelstein vergessen reinzuhängen, Filter war seit Ende Oktober oder so aus. Und trotz durchgängig Frost von November bis März und 25-26cm Eis ging es den Fischen im Frühjahr prächtig. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich dieses Jahr machen werde, aber solche Bedenken wie letzten Winter werde ich auch ohne Sprudelstein nicht wieder haben. 
Der Teich hat zwar genug Volumen, ist aber leider mit max. 1m Tiefe nicht gerade als sonderlich tief zu bezeichnen. 
Daher war mein versehentlich eingeschlagener Weg unter meinen Bedingungen vielleicht doch nicht der schlechteste!?


----------

